# Real Estate Agent in Edmonton



## ltmaverick25 (16 Apr 2011)

I'm just curious if any of you know a good real estate agent in Edmonton you could refer me to.  

Thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Apr 2011)

I used Doug Donnelly. Former WO and very familiar with the CF and areas near the base. Royal Lepage Noralta. I can get you his contact details if you want.


----------



## BernDawg (16 Apr 2011)

Mark Meincke
RE/MAX Advantage
#116, 150 Chippewa Road, Sherwood Park, Alberta
P: 780-464-4100F: 780-467-2897

Ex-member and a good friend of mine.
http://www.remarkableserviceteam.com/

Good Luck in your new posting!


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2011)

Ben Officer - ReMax as well.  Also ex-military (gun plumber).

http://benofficer.ca/

MM


----------



## MJP (16 Apr 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Ben Officer - ReMax as well.  Also ex-military (gun plumber).
> 
> http://benofficer.ca/
> 
> MM



Hopefully he has gotten better, I was vastly underwhelmed by his service when buying a house.  Same goes for the other ex gun plumber real estate guy I have used.


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Apr 2011)

Doug Donnelly
Royal LePage Noralta Real Estate Inc.
3018 CALGARY TRAIL , Edmonton, AB, T6J6V4
Office Telephone: 780.431.5600


----------



## HCA123 (17 Apr 2011)

Deni Beauvais, she grew up in the North end, knows the area well and we've used her for 3 transactions - buy and sell our house in Edmonton and then buy a house in Wainwright. She also helped one of my MCpl's buy in Moronville. www.deni.ca.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (22 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the responces everyone.  I will be making some calls soon.

On another note, does anyone know if Edmonton PLD applies if you are living in St Albert?


----------



## MJP (22 Apr 2011)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> On another note, does anyone know if Edmonton PLD applies if you are living in St Albert?



Yes it does.  the geographic area for CFB Edmonton is pretty big and encompasses almost any bedroom community or small town around the base.


----------



## BRO (30 Jul 2011)

MJP,

  I find it unfortunate that I found my name and underwhelmed, posted on the internet. I think I do recall who you are and you are definitely entitled to your opinion and to voice it. Being a newer real estate agent back in 2006, in a tough real estate market, it was not the smoothest for you and I know it. My apologies.

Now, I do Not work with the other ex-gun plumber, have been licensed for 6 years, and have been helping a lot of CF/RCMP members buy/sell in and around Edmonton. I do get many referrals from past DND clients for good service because I understand their situation (posted and moving), work hard for them, and I have been there myself.

I believe that I have vastly improved (not perfect yet) and I would say I have many satisfied clients.  All the best,

   Ben Officer, CD
   REALTOR®
   RE/MAX Real Estate (Edmonton)


----------



## flatlander13 (16 Jan 2016)

Can anyone tell me if the names above still apply for Edmonton real estate agents? If not, suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2016)

You may find this site useful:

http://www.point2homes.com/CA/Real-Estate-Agents/AB/Edmonton.html


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2016)

Craig Pilgrim is great, and he's on the list of approved realtors for Brookfield


----------



## Strike (16 Jan 2016)

We went with Albert Kozel.  He's a friend of my husband's from high school and we were really happy with his service.  He's also on the Brookfield list.  Most of the properties he deals with are in the Castledowns and Cumberland area but he has others elsewhere as well.


----------



## flatlander13 (19 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

